# wheel brightner



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Johnny,

when would you expect to have wheelbrightner back in stock?

Birthday money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Mr Verso 

Have a Meguiars delivery in today hopefully and it "should" be on that. 

Ill post up later once it has arrived...


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks Johnny take it was a no show today?

matt


----------



## Jack_is_Back (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm desperate for some of this too! Two questions:

1. If I buy one of the Megs bottles does this have the mix ratio markings on it?

2. Do I only need a normal (i.e. not chemical resistant) sprayer head?

Ta :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

you need a chemical sprayer head


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And yes the bottles have the marking


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

And no it didnt turn up today... but they do promise tomorrow!


----------

